# dump valve on 225 audiTT



## rarestandrew (Apr 5, 2011)

hello all

i have a question to ask if you all can help me.... I just bought a TT and was wondering does it give any extra performance to put a dump valve on the car rather than the recirculating one already on??... Or is it best to keep it as it is??

thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

rarestandrew said:


> hello all
> 
> i have a question to ask if you all can help me.... I just bought a TT and was wondering does it give any extra performance to put a dump valve on the car rather than the recirculating one already on??... Or is it best to keep it as it is??
> 
> thanks


no, it wrecks it.


----------



## rarestandrew (Apr 5, 2011)

ok thanks... but in what way does it wreck it. I use to own a subaru WRX and they had dump valves for the turbo waste gate... Does it not improve the performance if the dump valve was not recirculating?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, TT engine is not designed for a dump valve & will cause lots of probs,If you want the some of the dump noise without the probs,get one of these..http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... =FMDVSPLTR
but this is the best recirc valve for the TT engine..http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... t=FMCL007P
Hoggy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

SplitR doesn't really work.

The ecu is expecting the air to be put back in the system, so if it isn't there the mixture is wrong, which causes problems.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

manphibian said:


> SplitR doesn't really work.
> 
> The ecu is expecting the air to be put back in the system, so if it isn't there the mixture is wrong, which causes problems.


Hi, I wouldn't use a splitR, but some have, without probs, there again some have had probs. OP choice. Just giving him the best options, if he wants some noise.
Hoggy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Best of both worlds if you want noise is to get the 007p valve above, and an open cone induction kit. That gives a pretty loud dump sound [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rarestandrew (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for your reply ..........


----------



## bs0u0118 (Dec 11, 2010)

I bought my car with a dump valve on (Bailey DV36) and its always made the ASR warning light come on and give me a VAGCOM fault code stating MAF signal too high. I also had flat spots in acceleration at around 1800rpm.

Changed it for a Forge 007p and all the above problems are gone. So, in short - dont bother, the cheapest way to get good sound is fit the 007p and then make a WAK box - nice and thrifty


----------



## rarestandrew (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok thanks I'll go with a 007p 
WTF wak box


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Heres a link to a Wak box... Standard air box modified..
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/ramair/cheapinduction.htm
Hoggy.


----------



## Gjfx (Feb 19, 2011)

Get the 007 and wak box with pippercross filter sounds great and no issues ( i have wak box and pipercross filter for sale cheep if you want one 

only reason im not using the wakbox is i now have BMC induction

i have had every filter, induction kit going inc pipercross, K&N, ect for noise go for 007 and wak box if you want less noise and smooth power go for BMC induction IMO of course


----------



## bigbramble (Sep 17, 2011)

Personally I find the standard noise *really* annoying, anyone tell me if the 007 one sounds different?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

as standard it doesnt really make any noise :?


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, TT engine is not designed for a dump valve & will cause lots of probs,If you want the some of the dump noise without the probs,get one of these..http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... =FMDVSPLTR
> but this is the best recirc valve for the TT engine..http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... t=FMCL007P
> Hoggy.


I have to agree .......I fitted a re circ valve with a WAK box and K&N panel filter and I have no probs at all .....in fact It feels better than standard !!


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > SplitR doesn't really work.
> ...


It's the setting up that most people get wrong IMO. Needs to be tweaked to be perfect. And if you can hear a very audible pssssshhhhht then it's not set up right. Mine is fairly quite now, and a very short burst. But holds boost perfectly, and no lag. Well not any more than usual anyway lol. And I still don't think the 007 is very loud at all. I'm on stage 2 with wak air box etc ect, and have both.

Splitr are worth doing if you want the noise


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

The 007 is not loud unless you have an open cone


----------

